# pronoun : animals (it/he/she?)



## casavlanka

¿Es correcto utilizar los pronombres he, she, her, his, etc. cuando nos referimos a animales? 

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## melissinda

yes absolutely. Though "it" is often used as well, since the gender is often not known.


----------



## Noedatorre

Hola Casavlanka, welcome to the forums!

Normalmente nos referimos a los animales como "it", siempre que no sean nuestra mascota. En estos casos, como ese animal en concreto es como si fuera 'uno más de la famila', puedes utilizar _he, she..._
Es decir, si tú estás hablando de tu gato te vas a referir a él como "he", pero si ves a un gato callejero por la calle (y ni siquiera te fijas si es _he _o _she_)...pues diras 'it'

hope it helps!


----------



## casavlanka

Mil gracias!


----------



## ICB

Hola a todos, ¿qué os parece esta forma de traducir la siguiente frase?

"El perro vive lejos de su hogar, no es feliz."

_"The dog lives far from home, it isn't happy."
_

¿Se podría utilizar "he" o "she"?

"The dog lives far from home, *he/she* isn't happy."


Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Magmod

ICB said:


> Hola a todos, ¿qué os parece esta forma de traducir la siguiente frase?
> 
> "El perro vive lejos de su hogar, no es feliz."
> 
> _"The dog lives far from home, it isn't happy."_
> 
> 
> ¿Se podría utilizar "he" o "she"?
> 
> "The dog lives far from home, *he  *isn't happy."


"The bitch lives far from home, s*he  *isn't happy."


El Perro = dog
La perra = bitch
Saludos


----------



## St. Nick

ICB said:


> _"The dog lives far from home, it isn't happy."_


Suena muy bien pero le falta la conjunción:

_"The dog lives far from home and isn't happy." [verbo compuesto]
__"The dog lives far from home, and it isn't happy."_ _[oración compuesta]
_ 


> ¿Se podría utilizar "he" o "she"?


Por supuesto.

_"The dog lives far from home, and it/he/she isn't happy."
"The dog lives far from home, and it/he/she is unhappy."_


----------



## ICB

Muchas gracias Magmod y St. Nick.

Un saludo


----------



## Salazaar

Si dices:
_The dog lives far from home an *he* isn't happy
_enfatizas tu relación emocional con el perro.
Saludos


----------



## ICB

Gracias por la puntualización Salazaar. 

Un saludo.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En castellano también falta una conjunción, Icb, porque la coma no cumple la función de coordinar oraciones.

_El perro vive lejos de su hogar *y* no es feliz. _(Si se refiere a un perro determinado)
_El perro *que* vive lejos de su hogar no es feliz. _(Si se refiere a los perros en general)


----------



## pozzo

Magmod said:


> "The bitch lives far from home, s*he  *isn't happy."
> 
> 
> La perra = bitch
> Saludos



Are you sure?


----------



## pozzo

casavlanka said:


> ¿Es correcto utilizar los pronombres he, she, her, his, etc. cuando nos referimos a animales?
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda



Tanto como en español puedes usar o no usar la preposición _a_ cuando tienes que usarla en el caso de una persona.  

Por ejemplo :
_Veo María_ debe ser _veo a María._
Pero puedes decir _veo el perro_ o _veo al perro_. 

Es como lo veo yo, pero mi español no es perfecto y todavía no agarro bien todas las matices. Espero que me corrijan si estoy mal.

También como han dicho hay esa dificultad que muchas veces no sabemos si es macho o hembra.  Es común preguntar _«is it a he or a she?»_ antes de hablar de la mascota de alguien, en vez de usar _it_.  

Si el perro tiene un nombre, para mí es mucho más normal usar _he _o_ she_ en lugar de _it_.


----------



## mhp

Magmod said:


> "The bitch lives far from home, s*he  *isn't happy."
> 
> 
> El Perro = dog
> La perra = bitch
> Saludos


A dog can be either male or female.


----------



## ICB

MarieSuzanne said:


> En castellano también falta una conjunción, Icb, porque la coma no cumple la función de coordinar oraciones.
> 
> _El perro vive lejos de su hogar *y* no es feliz. _(Si se refiere a un perro determinado)
> _El perro *que* vive lejos de su hogar no es feliz. _(Si se refiere a los perros en general)



Sí, estoy de acuerdo MarieSuzanne, gracias por la corrección.


----------



## ICB

pozzo said:


> Tanto como en español puedes usar o no usar la preposición _a_ cuando tienes que usarla en el caso de una persona.
> 
> Por ejemplo :
> _Veo María_ debe ser _veo a María._
> Pero puedes decir _veo el perro_ o _veo al perro_.
> 
> Es como lo veo yo, pero mi español no es perfecto y todavía no agarro bien todas las matices. Espero que me corrijan si estoy mal.
> 
> También como han dicho hay esa dificultad que muchas veces no sabemos si es macho o hembra.  Es común preguntar _«is it a he or a she?»_ antes de hablar de la mascota de alguien, en vez de usar _it_.
> 
> Si el perro tiene un nombre, para mí es mucho más normal usar _he _o_ she_ en lugar de _it_.



Hola pozzo,

"Veo María" 
"Veo a María"

"Veo el perro" 
"Veo al perro" 

Creo que la forma "Veo a..." se usa para referirnos a una persona, también la podemos usar con un animal (en este caso lo estamos humanizando).

Nunca se usa con objetos:

"Veo a la bicicleta"   --> "Veo la bicicleta" 

Y sí con personas y animales:

"Veo al gato de María" /    "Veo el gato de María" / "Veo al jefe de María" 
"Veo el jefe de María" 


Entonces, queda claro que en inglés, se puede usar "he" o "she" o "it" para referirnos a un animal.

Gracias a todos y un saludo.


----------



## Sprache

mhp said:


> A dog can be either male or female.


Definitely. I refer to my female dog as a dog, not a bitch. It seems like _bitch_ in the sense of "female dog" has long since been lost in everyday usage. It was a word that made me snicker as a child when I heard it in reference to a dog.


----------



## xavierreyes

Se puede usar el She o He cuando hablamos sobre animales?
He leido por ahi que si se puede pero cuando el sexo del animal es conocido pero la verdad no me queda del todo claro.


----------



## Agró

xavierreyes said:


> Se puede usar el She o He cuando hablamos sobre animales?
> He leido por ahi que si se puede pero cuando el sexo del animal es conocido pero la verdad no me queda del todo claro.


Se puede, sobre todo si se trata de mascotas, que casi son miembros de la familia.


----------



## xavierreyes

Osea que no estaria mal decir: "I've got a dog. He's a german shepherd"

?


----------



## Agró

xavierreyes said:


> Osea que no estaria mal decir: "I've got a dog. He's a german shepherd"
> 
> ?


*O s*ea, que estar*í*a bien.


----------



## xavierreyes

jajaja ese es el sindrome messenger de escribir rapido y sin acentos .
(fijate que escribi sindrome sin acento, y acabo de escribir "escribi sin acento" )
Pero no respondiste mi pregunta.... esta bien o no?


----------



## Agró

xavierreyes said:


> jajaja ese es el sindrome messenger de escribir rapido y sin acentos .
> (fijate que escribi sindrome sin acento, y acabo de escribir "escribi sin acento" )
> Pero no respondiste mi pregunta.... esta bien o no?


Sí te he respondido, mira mi anterior post con cuidado.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

As Agró said, it is entirely correct to use "he/him" or "she/her" when speaking of animals when the sex is known. Indeed, a _loba_ in English is called a _*she*-wolf_, and it would sound very odd to call the animal a *she*-wolf but then say "_*its* _cubs" instead of "a she-wolf and_* her*_ cubs". 

In the same way, I would never refer to my own pet dog as "it", but always as "he". I would only refer to someone's dog as "it" if I did not know the dog, or the dog's master or mistress.

This does not mean, though, that you must always use "he" or "she" when the sex of an animal is known; you may use "it" to refer to animals, and particularly animals that are not pets. For example, it would not be strange to refer to a cow as "it", even though it is obvious that a cow is female!


----------



## xavierreyes

Thank you GreenWhiteBlue!

You made it far too easy to understand


----------



## Bigote Blanco

GreenWhiteBlue said:


> As Agró said, it is entirely correct to use "he/him" or "she/her" when speaking of animals when the sex is known. Indeed, a _loba_ in English is called a _*she*-wolf_, and it would sound very odd to call the animal a *she*-wolf but then say "_*its* _cubs" instead of "a she-wolf and_* her*_ cubs".
> 
> In the same way, I would never refer to my own pet dog as "it", but always as "he". I would only refer to someone's dog as "it" if I did not know the dog, or the dog's master or mistress.
> 
> This does not mean, though, that you must always use "he" or "she" when the sex of an animal is known; you may use "it" to refer to animals, and particularly animals that are not pets. For example, it would not be strange to refer to a cow as "it", even though it is obvious that a cow is female!


 
I enjoyed and agreed with your answer until you got to the cow part.
A cow is always refered to as "she" and a bull as "he" 
She's a cow, he's a bull.  Never: It's a cow. Unless one is trying to distinguish between a cow and  horse. It's a cow not a horse.


----------



## mochilero

Bigote Blanco: I enjoyed and agreed with _your_ answer until _you_ got to the cow/bull part. It's not that uncommon to hear a cow or a bull referred to as "it". "Quick! Run! It's coming towards us!"


----------



## Bigote Blanco

mochilero said:


> Bigote Blanco: I enjoyed and agreed with _your_ answer until _you_ got to the cow/bull part. It's not that uncommon to hear a cow or a bull referred to as "it". "Quick! Run! It's coming towards us!"


 
If she's running that fast, you'd better get out of her way!

"It's" or "it" is reserved for steers, which are neither "she's" nor "he's".

However, if you're frantically running across the pasture, and worrying more about your backsides and the fragrant green pies scattered throughout the field, I can forgive your less than perfect English.


----------



## mochilero

Bigote Blanco said:


> "It's" or "it" is reserved for steers, which are neither "she's" nor "he's".



Now you're getting technical!


----------

